# Ava decided she's wants go get noticed....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We received our new double decker stroller yesterday, I'm thinking of bringing it with us to the nationals....

So I thought I'd have a little fun with it...






This is just a fancy colored paper that I stuck stuff onto and put velcro on the back. I'll put it in a zip bag and carry it with me until we get there.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha! perfect for Little Miss Diva  what a gorgeous stroller!


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

How adorable!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooo I love that stroller!!! Ava looks adorable in it!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

A stroller befitting Princess Ava!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Never saw anyone detail a stroller before but if anyone could, my friend, it's you. :chili::chili::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Fancy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love it, the colour looks so sharp.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Haha! perfect for Little Miss Diva  what a gorgeous stroller!


Thanks Maureen! I ordered this thing back in February and it just came yesterday...



sassysharay said:


> How adorable!!


Thanks, I really like it :thumbsup:



Furbabies mom said:


> Ooo I love that stroller!!! Ava looks adorable in it!!!


Thanks Deb. The bottom is very deep and seems like a nice safe place for the pups too.



sherry said:


> A stroller befitting Princess Ava!


Well, that's what we were going for :innocent: Thanks!!



Snowbody said:


> Never saw anyone detail a stroller before but if anyone could, my friend, it's you. :chili::chili::wub:


Sue, did you think we could walk around in a "regular" stroller???!!!! :w00t:



lydiatug said:


> Fancy!


It's silly and fun. ....and that's what I like most. 



Maglily said:


> I love it, the colour looks so sharp.


Brenda, we've got to get you out to more functions....one is not enough!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Pat, I know, I would love to go to Chicago! swinging it is another matter but it would be a great way to meet sm'ers all together. I will definitely make another trip, you're right one is not enough.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice Stroller!! Love the purple!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very Cool!:chili::chili: The little Diva-Fashionista loves it!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel would love to join Ava---because purple is HIS color!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

puppydoll said:


> Nice Stroller!! Love the purple!:wub:


Thanks! I like it too



aprilb said:


> Very Cool!:chili::chili: The little Diva-Fashionista loves it!:wub:


LOL, all my dogs LOVE to be in strollers!!! ....and carry bags



edelweiss said:


> Kitzel would love to join Ava---because purple is HIS color!


Well now....we just happen to have an extra space just for the dude!! Ava has claimed the top, but the bottom is very cozy too...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been waiting for you to get the stroller, now I can ask some questions
Have you put Chyna in the bottom part of the stroller? How much room is there? Does the fluff have to stand to see out? Can one fluff that weighs 10 labs able to lay down in it? Does it have a place to put your purse? Can a fluff lay down in the bottom and look out?
How is it for folding down?
We are still thinking about getting that one also.


Ava darling I wouldn't expect anything less for a princess:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: FUN FUN FUN :chili:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Fancy stroller😋


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I've been waiting for you to get the stroller, now I can ask some questions
> Have you put Chyna in the bottom part of the stroller? How much room is there? Does the fluff have to stand to see out? Can one fluff that weighs 10 labs able to lay down in it? Does it have a place to put your purse? Can a fluff lay down in the bottom and look out?
> How is it for folding down?
> We are still thinking about getting that one also.
> ...


Holy Cow Paula....let's see if I can answer at least some of your questions...
The bottom part is very spacious, I've had Chyna and Peanut downs there....actually I've even had all three malts down there....it's really big and the window is huge in the front of the bottom so even if the pup is laying down, they can still see out. The top part says it holds up to 10 lbs, I've had Ava and Peanut in there the same time, they are both close to 4 lbs. each. There is a place to put your purse on the back side of the bottom compartment. There are two mesh cup (water bottle) holders. 

But I haven't actually folded it up just yet....will try that today and report back. Paula, I think this would work wonderfully for you!! .....just remember that it has the smaller wheels, so it's not for "all terrain" So I will still use my "Dogger" for going around our neighborhood.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooh, how glamorous! I love the bling!
Now all of Ava's fans will be able to spot her more easily.
Ava, get ready to pose for lots of selfies with your fans!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, are you bringing this stroller to Nationals?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great, But, shouldn't that say Princess Ava?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I see you can get it on the Amazon.ca as well as .com. I am so tempted  I love that there is a high up spot for little Penny, and lots of room for Lola in the bottom.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pat ....just one more question about your stroller ....._Where do you put Stan??? LOL_


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are some more pictures of the stroller. The bottom is large enough to hold two dogs. Archie is 9 lbs and Abbey is 6 1/2 lbs. They fit comfortably.











...and for you purse....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Pat I'm going to buy one. Can't have enough strollers lol


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Ava, I love love love your new stroller with bling!!!
Just right for a Little Princess and her entourage


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love that stoller and the babies in it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ordered the stroller last night on Petedge, I paid $159.00 free shipping 
I looked on eBay and Amazon and their stroller was $181.00 free shipping 
So if anyone is interested in getting one check out Petedge
So anxious to get mine. :chili:
Pat thanks again for the pictures:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Ordered the stroller last night on Petedge, I paid $159.00 free shipping
> I looked on eBay and Amazon and their stroller was $181.00 free shipping
> So if anyone is interested in getting one check out Petedge
> So anxious to get mine. :chili:
> Pat thanks again for the pictures:wub:


GREAT! I got a deal also...ended up being about the same you paid!! :chili:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

WOW...just WOW!!!!


----------

